# escambia 3-27-2011



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

My son and I went out on Escambia this morning. Put in at becks around 9am and fished till noon. River was about normal stage but the tide was low. Fished a stretch of lily pads just outside of Becks with a white frog first and had a few bass blast it but couldn't connect on any. I was really hoping to get on a good top water bite, but not today. Went up river a bit to a shallow creek I have been knocking the bass dead in since the pre spawn. Threw a white and chartreuse spinner bait for a while with nothing but one cotton fish. About 11am the tide started moving in and switched to a weightless white trick worm. Had two keepers in an hour. 1.5 and a 2.5 lber. The bigger one was still full of eggs. Wish I could have stayed longer. Probably could have caught a nice bag with the pattern figured out and some moving water. Maybe next weekend. I'll post some pics soon.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Very good report for Escambia. 

KsB


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

Kick Some Bass said:


> Very good report for Escambia.
> 
> KsB


Ya know, the weightless trick worm was your idea. It was a tip i got from you last summer. It is now my go to slow bite day bait. :thumbup:


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

*A few pics of that day.*

my son and I.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey, thanks for remembering. I normally use that technique when the water is hot and the bite is slow. Never tried it this time of year, but I will now. Thanks for sharing...

KsB


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Nice report.....congrats on the fish


----------

